# Does anyone have experience with the Beiter Centralizer Stablilizer?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

been using one for going on 8years now neve had any issue with it ever, construction is solid and with the tuners you can make as stiff or soft as you want


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

So there is an adjustability component with this system. Do you remove a tuner to make it softer? Or have I missed something that should be obvious?


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, that is exactly what you do. You remove or slide the tuner to adjust how you want the stabilizer to react.

Beiter makes a lot of quality parts for both recurve and compound (some might argue that the rest for recurve isn't so good).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I shot them about 6-7 years ago.....very well made rods. I liked them at the time....but liked other rods better. So I went back to Easton X10s at the time which I shot until last year 

Their customer service is pretty darn good


----------

